# I miss him



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Snow White Maltese

Had him for about 2 months, but no one in the family will bare the responsibilities of taking care of him

and... gave him up...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very sad 

Very cute 

Just a question why did you not take on the responsibility? 

I have 3 small dogs and they drive me crazy but I care for them everyday on top of my fish, turtles and tortoises. Not hating just asking


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very sad
> 
> Very cute
> 
> ...


We all got work to do, just don't have the time to keep him happy

Either we let it destroy everything in the house or keep him in a small cage for more than 12 hours a day, so we decided to let him go instead!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> We all got work to do, just don't have the time to keep him happy
> 
> Either we let it destroy everything in the house or keep him in a small cage for more than 12 hours a day, so we decided to let him go instead!


ya, I would say that was a wise decision.

sorry you couldnt keep him though, hes a cuty.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee that is a very hard thing to do and its too bad you didn't have the time for the lil guy.

Dogs are a lot of work that's for sure..


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

that is too bad. i really wanted to get a chinese crested water dog but with four kids, i think the poor thing would get mauled. i'm sure sometime in the future you'll have more time.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

it is sad when you have to let a pet go ... sorry for your loss!


----------



## xtc (Aug 15, 2009)

awww that's too bad he's so cute!


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

you made the right decision. dogs can be a lot of work, they need a lot of attention, training and socialization. If you can't give it to him/her then it is best not to have a dog. The funny thing is i have a 110lb akita and it feels like taking care of my 100 gallon tank is more work! LOL


----------

